# CAUTION-possible scammer



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

Not sure if this is in the correct place but here goes

Be careful of a person called Mathew Jenkins- does deals and then tells you someone has offered more money!


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Is that really scamming or just immoral oppurtunistic capilalism, don't/wouldn't do it myself but just wasn't sure if it was a scam as such :blush:


----------

